# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG – Samsung SGH-T499 Dart (Samsung Tass) Unbrick – Boot Repair supported

## 4gsmmaroc

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Please click "Check for Updates" Button in RIFF JTAG Manager to download and install new files. * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

